# [A] Stammraid sucht für Mythisch!



## Lacoca (29. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind ein Stammraid überwiegend vom Realm Alleria und Tirion und suchen derzeit für den Aufbau einer mythischen Stammgruppe überwiegend Schadensausteiler. Unser Stamm besteht aus 12-15 festen Spielern.

Wir sind bereits mehrfach komplett durch den HC Content gelaufen und suchen jetzt neue Herausforderungen und vor allem willige und HC erfahrene Spieler, die unseren Kader auffüllen und verstärken.

Voraussetzung:
HC mehrfach komplett abgeschlossen
4er HC Set-Bonus
Ringaufwertung komplett
verlässlich
lernfähig
wipe-resistent

Gesucht: Mönch, Todesritter, Magier, Jäger, Schattenpriester, Druide (Katze/Eule), Paladin, Krieger
Nicht gesucht: Schurken, Schamanen, Hexenmeister

Unsere Raidzeiten sind zurzeit Mo. und Do. von 20:00 - 22:30 Uhr.

Bei Interesse könnt ihr hier antworten oder einen der folgenden Spieler kontaktieren:

Auf dem Server Tirion: Epp, Liney, Lethizia
Auf dem Server Alleria: Lacoca, Bluebriga, Tombalabomba

Vanish!
Lacoca


----------

